# Postgres unsupported frontend protocol



## balanga (Dec 30, 2016)

I have just set up Drupal8 to work with Postgresql 9.6 and have been going through some tutorials. Not sure if that is related, but I have recently seen the following Postgres error:-


```
postgres[47542]: [3-1]: FATAL: unsupported frontend protocol 65363.19778:
server supports 1.0 to 3.0
```

Anyone any idea what any of this means?

I am running FreeBSD 10.1 amd64 on a VPS.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 30, 2016)

To read: http://blog.endpoint.com/2015/05/postgres-unsupported-frontend-protocol.html


----------

